# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v1.35.02. Direct Unlock solution via ADB mode for Huawei smartphones

## mohamed73

*Sigma Software v1.35.02. Direct Unlock solution via ADB mode for Huawei smartphones*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.35.02 is out!*  *Qualcomm Platform Update:*  1. Added *Direct Unlock (via ADB mode)* for the following *Huawei* smartphones: *♦ U8686 / T-Mobile Prism II
♦ Y301-A1 Valiant* How to connect: root the phone; connect it in the powered on state
with "USB Debugging" enabled. No need to unlock bootloader.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  It's expected that this method of connection can be used
for the following group of Huawei smartphones, added in test mode: ♦ Y301-A2 Vitria
♦ U9201L / SoftBank Huawei Stream 201HW
♦ U9202L / Ascend P1 LTE
♦ U9501L / Ascend D LTE
♦ G740-L00 / Orange Yumo
♦ G526 / G527-U081 If you have these devices on hands, we are waiting for your logs and feedbacks.  2. Fast direct unlock / Repair IMEI (ZTE smartphone) database updated with: ♦ Motorola MB200: USAMOR01BELLNA039.0R
♦ ZTE V790: MOVISTAR_P752D03V1.0.0B12   *MTK Platform Update:*  1. Added Read Unlock Codes and Direct Unlock for *Alcatel OT-6012* / *Orange Hiro*.  2. The following MTK phones are added to the list of supported: ♦ *Solone Sl-tg30* (MT6525)
♦ *Lanix LX7* (MT625A)  See our updated list of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
based on MT6572 / MT6582 and post the logs if you have locked devices.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Video Tutorials: 
Unlock Huawei U8686 via ADB mode 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  *Best Regards*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Unlock Alcatel OT-6012 / Orange Hiro* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

